# Service engine soon, Ignition coil Oxygen sensor - 2001 Nissan Sentra GXE



## moreofless (Jul 22, 2006)

I drive a 2001 Nissan Sentra GXE with about 95,000 miles. Last Saturday I was driving on a highway when the "service engine soon" light started to blink. At the same time I noticed the engine would rev up to much rpm's than normal. At the first stop sign the engine almost stalled. I parked the car at my home and noticed some smoke from under the hood. I called AAA to tow it and I just had them take it to a garage close to home. They told me it was an "ignition coil" and it was causing the number two cylinder not to fire. They replaced the coil and the spark plugs. While driving back to work, the "service engine soon" light came back on but solid this time. I called the garage and they told me to bring it over so they could read the code. They told me the code indicated a two bad oxygen sensors. They thought this could be related to the contamination from the one cylinder not firing so they reset the indicator. After about 25 miles the indicator came on again. They replaced both of the "down stream" oxygen sensors and told me it should be okay now but they also cautioned me that the light could come back on and then they would need to replace both of the "up stream" oxygen sensors. Needless to say, the "service engine soon" light came back on after a few miles. By the way, the mechanic said all of the oxygen sensors were close together.

My question is, does all of this sound right? Should I spend more money getting two more sensors replaced or should I take the car to Nissan? Does a bad oxygen sensor code always mean a bad oxygen sensor or could it be something else? Could my catalytic converter be bad?


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

> My question is, does all of this sound right? Should I spend more money getting two more sensors replaced or should I take the car to Nissan? Does a bad oxygen sensor code always mean a bad oxygen sensor or could it be something else? Could my catalytic converter be bad?


Personally i would take it to nissan cause im sure they can help you more than some random garage thats trying to take your money. also a code for the oxygen sensors do not always mean the sensor is bad. your converter very well could be bad. just take it in.


----------

